# [Python] How to get CGIHTTPServer module of python



## INE (Feb 28, 2011)

Hi all,

I wish to know how to get the python CGIHTTPServer and SimpleXMLRPCServer module on FreeBSD. I have done [cmd=]make install[/cmd] under the directory of /usr/ports/lang/python31, but it doesn't seem to come with the above 2 modules.

Thanks a lot for your help in advance.


----------



## DutchDaemon (Feb 28, 2011)

Both CGIHTTPServer.py and SimpleXMLRPCServer.py only appear to be present in lang/python24, lang/python25, lang/python26, and lang/python27, so you may have to settle for one of those.


----------

